# Collared doves rearing wood pigeon



## newton-carol (Oct 16, 2010)

Has anyone witnessed collared doves rearing a wood pigeon, we have watched a pair of doves sitting on their nest and we have waited for the eggs to hatch. Only one hatched. The doves have been feeding this hatchling and lo and behold it has turned out to be a wood pigeon. It is about to fly the nest.


----------



## amyable (Jul 7, 2007)

LOL. Certainly haven't ever seen that.

WHat a brilliant story, I wonder how on earth that came about. 

That'll be one confused Woodie with an identity crisis once it gets out into the big world! 

Thanks for posting.

Janet


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

How sweet! Were you able to take photos?


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Could Momma-Dove have strayed maybe?


----------



## jonnybravo (Oct 19, 2010)

It seems the Woodpigeon is the new cuckoo! I think it's nigh on impossible that the collared dove crossed with a woodie. I have heard that collared doves steal eggs though so maybe that happened here.


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Someone recently wrote to me about a collared dove that they hand raised and released, that one paired up with a woodie in the wild but I don't know if they produced eggs. What could have happened is that the doves found an abandoned nest with an egg and incubated it...they can be caring little birds. Or they could have accidentally taken over a woodie nest while the woodies were anticipating a second egg.


----------

